# Michigan Sportsman 1st annual walleye tournament on the Saint Clair river



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Ok hear goes the tournament rules

1. the $20.00 entry fee must be paid in advance by May 21st will be the cut off date.. You can pay by Paypal to [email protected] or you can send the money to my home address which I will Pm any member that needs it.. The reason for the may 21st is so I can have a idea how many people will be eating and it also gives me time to get the money out of my Paypal account and transferd to my bank account and into my hands for the tournament.. So when you make your $20.00 payment please enclose the name of your boat and how many will be eating.. I will have some one collecting money for the dinner at the weigh in so be ready to pay for each persons dinner then which will be $15.00 to $20.00 once I figure out what we will be eating..I will take late entry fee's but you will have to drop them off at my house or some how catch me before I go out fishing that morning.. 

2. this is a ran or shine tournament it will be going on no matter what the weather does so dress accordingly and I wont be giving any refunds just for the fact that it becomes a pain to do so, so once you paid the $20.00 per boat entry fee your in..
the tournament starts Saturday evening a hour before dark and runs until sunday at 3pm this lets the whippers that wanna whip at night do so, please no frozen fish.. The boundry waters of the Saint Clair river are this, you can fish from the Blue water bridge to the Firecracker and the north south and middle channel are open for the tournament as well,Canadian and American waters are open as to.. 

3.The weigh in station is at the Pepper joe's resturant seawall so dont take any fish on the deck or in the resturant, The heaviest 6 walleye per boat will be weigh in and only 6.. the weigh in time will run from 1pm sunday till 3pm sunday,This is what I am thinking for prizes at this time..

1st place prize will be like $300.00 &Trophy

2nd place prize will be like $150.00

3rd place prize will be like $ 75.00

4th place prize will be like $50.00

5th place prize will be like $25.00

6th place $50 Bob Evans gift card donated by one of our members

7th place Boat Buckle transom tie downs

8th place donated gift

9th place donated gift

10th place hunting gloves

Heaviest walleye $100.00

Mystery weight prize this prize is for the person closest but not over the weight will win 24 Walleye spoons by bakers dozens another member from the site donated these he will have them up for everyone to see in a couple of weeks..

http://stores.ebay.com/BAKERS-DOZEN_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQtZkm


All of these prizes can change depending how many people enter the tournament I also will be taking the money out of the entry fee's for any prizes that are not donated like the items I have put in already so keep that in consideration.. I really want the top 10 to get a prize so that is why I laid it out like I did..

C.. Ken from KD Outdoors will be donating some items for this tournament which is real nice him to do so.. Well at the moment I cant think of any thing else but I am sure I forgot some thing.. 

Voulenteers will need to be at Pepper joe's at 1pm and I am thinking I will need some one to weigh fish 1 some one to write down the weights of the 6 fish with the name of the boat 2 some one to help the guys with there coolers 3 some one collecting the money for dinner 4 some one to take pictures of each crew and there fish 5.. So as of right now I will need 5 guys but there may be more added later.. I will go thru this thread and contact the guys that said they would voulenter to help out.. 

If any of you volenters have a good digital camera I need you to bring it and I will down load all of the pictures onto my computer afterwords.. I would use mine but ever since it took that plunge into the Saint Clair river it's not alway dependable Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

In this post of the tournament I would like to stay clean of all the jibber jabber , This way I can keep track of the goings on of the tournament and so forth with out having to look thru pages if you know what I mean.. Here is the link to where everyone can post and talk about what they think and so forth..

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=166923

I am going to start by listing the members that want to help out..

1. Old Blue
2. Trout
3. newtothervr
4. Sam-ph
5.I have a feeling Motcityman Jr would like to help just so he can see all the fish come in and be weigh in so I will put Dad down for helping as well :lol:..
6. Slick 
7. 

I more than likley will have a meeting for this tournament and all is welcome to attend we will have it at Pepper joe's in the next month or so.. 


Guys we need to hook up members without a boat to guys that need a ridder on there boat..
Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I was just informed that there will be a sweetazz fish cleaning station going in this summer so there should be a place for everyone to clean there fish after the tournament dinner..


I also am going to contact the city to see if I can get our city shuttle to transport people from the boat ramp to the resturant that would be cool, you wont even have to walk over the Pine river bridge can I make this any easier for everyone:lol: it not a done deal by any means but I will look into it..Cya Slick


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if anyone needs/wants a rider, let me know!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I think I will attend this, msuiceman you are welcome to fish with me and friend on my boat.

What is the actual date of the tourney? May 21 is the cutoff for payment and that is a monday, But what saturday are you looking at. I need to know this to see if Im off that weekend.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i think it was gaining momentum for the 1st and 2nd of june. not too sure though. and thanks for the offer! sounds like a good time!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

If its the first and second that eliminates me already Im off the next weekend june 9th 10th.

was hoping to actually attend one of these events from the forum. The ST JOE is off and now I cannot make this what more can a man take lol.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I might have forgotten the date dang it it's June 2nd and 3rd sorry guys.. I tried not to forget anything and I left the date right out Cya Slick

PS...Guys check out the link in the 2nd post of this thread, it's the post about the guys that are going to be helping out it should clear up any questions you may have...


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Msuiceman, let me check with my friend John and see if he wants to participate. He and you can use my boat for the tourney. should be able to fit at least four of you with no problems if you stick to vertical jigging or whipping.

Man I know I am not well liked but you guys must be calling for my schedule to plan these events as they are never on my days off. And I only work fourteen days a month:lol:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

did you find the link to the other thread about this tournament????? The link to the pole is in the 2nd post of this thread.. Cya Slick


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yea I did.But did not see the first thread at all. was just now looking though and came upon this and thought it sounded like a great time.I wish I was off, nothing like a night on the river for walleys.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I am going to start by listing the members that want to help out..

1. Old Blue
2. Trout
3. newtothervr
4. Sam-ph
5.I have a feeling Motcityman Jr would like to help just so he can see all the fish come in and be weigh in so I will put Dad down for helping as well LOL..
6. Slick 
7. 1wild child
8. WALLEYEvision

I more than likley will have a meeting for this tournament and all is welcome to attend we will have it at Pepper joe's in the next month or so.. 


Guys we need to hook up members without a boat to guys that need a ridder on there boat..
Cya Slick


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

the boy and I are IN !!!! SWEET!!!! ...


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

When we have the planing meeting for this walleye event I would like all the helpers to come if you can.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

1st place prize will be like $300.00 & Trophy I am working on it

2nd place prize will be like $150.00

3rd place prize will be like $ 75.00

4th place jigging rod Abu Garcia Black Max 5 1/2 ft. rod, with a Shakespere Axiom low profile bait caster filled w/20# Fireline. donated by one of the members

5th place $50.00

6th place $50 Bob Evans gift card donated by one of our members

7th place Boat Buckle transom tie downs

8th place donated gift

9th place donated gift

10th Place Hunting gloves

Heaviest walleye $100.00

Mystery weight prize this prize is for the person closest but not over the weight will win 24 Walleye spoons by bakers dozens another member from the site donated this he will have them up for everyone to see in a couple of weeks..

http://stores.ebay.com/BAKERS-DOZEN_...QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Beef Jerky

place jigging rod Abu Garcia Black Max 5 1/2 ft. rod, with a Shakespere Axiom low profile bait caster filled w/20# Fireline. donated by one of the members

place $50 Bob Evans gift card donated by one of our members

place Boat Buckle transom tie downs

Place Hunting gloves

Mystery weight prize this prize is for the person closest but not over the weight will win 24 Walleye spoons by bakers dozens another member from the site donated this he will have them up for everyone to see in a couple of weeks..

http://stores.ebay.com/BAKERS-DOZEN_...QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello all how does April 14th or 15th sound for our meeting for the Michigan Sportsman 1st annual walleye tournament.. I would really like all of the helpers to make the meeting if they could, because we will decide who is going to do what during the tournament and what we are going to feed everyone and decide what the entry fee is going to be.. 

I know we all mentioned that maybe the entry fee would be like 1 or 2 Rapala lures for each boat entering the tournament that would make for a nice prize for 1st and 2nd place.. Cya Slick

PS..All members are welcome to come


1. Old Blue
2. Trout
3. newtothervr
4. Sam-ph
5. Motcityman SR & JR
6. Slick 
7. 1wild child
8. WALLEYEvision
9. Ice fishin nut


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

This sounds great but can I put a plug in for a April 15 meeting in the evening. Finally something close to home.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Sure you can 10 ring and yes it dont get any closer to home then this does it.. I tell you what we have some great people on this website and it nice when you can bring everyone togeather for this event.. I think I have pretty much every thing under control but we are still working out some things but this will be ready to go when the time arrives, I cant wait.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Alright guys and gals the meeting date is Saturday April 14th at 3pm at pepper joe's resturant here in Saint Clair, be here or be square:lol:.. Like I said before if all the people that are going to help out can show up that would be great.. Bring a note pad and paper with you if you would so we can all take notes on what we are going to be doing and what ideas we may all have.. All MS menbers are welcome to come..Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Ok guys and Gals one of our members just stopped by and dropped off a couple items we will be useing as prizes for our tournament.. the first picture is of two Abu Garcia c1000s5 spinning reels and the 2nd picture is of two boat rods.. I want to thank that member again for donating these prizes I do apperciate it.. Cya Slick


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

wow, truly shaping up to be a great event. i'm hoping someone happens to need nearly 300lbs of extra ballast in their boat. but if not, i'll be around to share stories anyways!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

we will hook you up with some one Steve.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Beef Jerky

place jigging rod Abu Garcia Black Max 5 1/2 ft. rod, with a Shakespere Axiom low profile bait caster filled w/20# Fireline. donated by one of the members

place $50 Bob Evans gift card donated by one of our members

place Boat Buckle transom tie downs

Place Hunting gloves

Mystery weight prize this prize is for the person closest but not over the weight will win 24 Walleye spoons by bakers dozens another member from the site donated this he will have them up for everyone to see in a couple of weeks..

http://stores.ebay.com/BAKERS-DOZEN_...QQftidZ2QQtZkm

2 Abu Garcia c1000s5 spinning reels 

2 boat rods


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Beef Jerky

place jigging rod Abu Garcia Black Max 5 1/2 ft. rod, with a Shakespere Axiom low profile bait caster filled w/20# Fireline. donated by one of the members

place $50 Bob Evans gift card donated by one of our members

place Boat Buckle transom tie downs

Place Hunting gloves

Mystery weight prize this prize is for the person closest but not over the weight will win 24 Walleye spoons by bakers dozens another member from the site donated this he will have them up for everyone to see in a couple of weeks..

http://stores.ebay.com/BAKERS-DOZEN_...QQftidZ2QQtZkm

2 Abu Garcia c1000s5 spinning reels 

2 boat rods


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello all I just wanted to post a reminder that there will be a meeting at Pepper joe's resturant this saturday at 3pm for all of those members that might like to have a voice in how we may be running the tournament.. Bring a pad pf paper and a pen, also I wanted this meeting to be that we try diffrent meals at Pepper joe's so you all can help me decide what we will be eating for this tournament, I hope to see a bunch of you there.. Cya Slick

PS..For those of you that ordered bottom bouncers this would be a good time to pick them up


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello everyone well after our meeting today we all decided on how we will be running the 1st Michigan Sportsman walleye tournament and here goes..

Tournament times run from a hour before dark on saturday June 2nd until 3pm on sunday June 3rd.. The biggest 6 fish for each boat is what you will be able to weigh in for this tournament..

Entry fee is one "NEW" Rapala size #9 or bigger or pencil plug in package per angler for this tournament and there will be a $5.00 per boat for big fish prize if you wanna get in on big fish.. There is a cut off date to enter this tournament and that date is the 25th of may, I must have the new size# 9 or bigger Rapala or pencil plug per angler per boat in my hands by the 25th of May, that also goes for $5.00 per boat big fish money.. Pm me if you wanna enter the tournament and I will give you a address where you can send the entry and big fish money to, this will also help me keep track who is fishing the tournament.. also please include your boat name and crew when you send in your entry fee..

Boundry waters are from the Fire cracker in lake Saint Clair to half mile out into lake Huron and that includes American and Canadian waters this also includes middle north and south channels,,"REMINDER" If you fish in Canadian waters you must kill the fish before you bring them back into the US.. The fish can be alive or dead for weight in, just for the fact that some people will want to fish in Canadian waters and because there will be whippers from the night before.. 

The weigh in will be done on a picnic table on the seawall at Pepper Joe's Weigh in times will run from 12:00 noon till 3pm on Sunday.. That means all people helping out with this tournament needs to be at Pepper Joe's resturant at noon on Sunday.. Please if you bring your catch to Pepper joe's by car please bring your cooler around back by the seawall and not into the resturant or on the deck..

We are "NOT" going to have a buffet style dinner we decided it would be better to just order off the menu, so I suggest you get there a little early if you wanna eat before the awards or you can eat during the awards it does not matter,The awards will be handed out at 3:30pm.. 

Boat parking you can park at the sewall at Pepper joe's or you can put your boat on the trailer and leave it at the marina and walk over the pine river bridge to the resturant, it's up to you but dont try and pull your boat to the resturant parking lot because there will be no room.. If you come by car and the parking lot is full at the returant park along the baord walk on the street and walk over it's real close..

Well I think I about coverd it all if you have any questions let me know.. Cya Slick 


PS..The entry fee for anyone that placed 3rd or 38 as a co angler in the FLW tour this past weekend your entry fee goes up 100 fold just so your aware Gilly and Mike, I had to throw that in there guys


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello everyone - Just a friendly reminder...Make sure to get in your entry fee for the Michigan Sportsman.com 1st Annual St. Clair River Walleye Tournament, June 2nd & 3rd.


Slick fishing said:


> Entry fee is one "NEW" Rapala size #9 or bigger or pencil plug in package per angler for this tournament and there will be a $5.00 per boat for big fish prize if you wanna get in on big fish.. There is a cut off date to enter this tournament and that date is the 25th of may, I must have the new size# 9 or bigger Rapala or pencil plug per angler per boat in my hands by the 25th of May, that also goes for $5.00 per boat big fish money.. Pm me if you wanna enter the tournament and I will give you a address where you can send the entry and big fish money to.


If your going to be fishing in the tournament send me a PM with your boat OR team name as well as the names of your crew so that I can put them on the offical tournament weigh-in sheet. (Please be sure to include the first name and screen name of ALL crew members) 

Captains looking for riders OR riders looking for captains be sure to PM Slick if you need help putting a team together. 
--Wv


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Two more teams signed up this week for the _*Michigan-Sportsman.com St. Clair River Walleye Tournament*_ - *June 2nd & 3rd, 2007.* 

Below is a list of members who said they'd like to fish in the tournament. If your still interested, please contact Slick fishing for tournament info. 


*Robby Meyers
Big Bob
Trout
Nascar31fan
Keith207
Enigma
Mushy1
Robert Hoover
MiketheElder
Sam-ph
Cupped-n-locked
Bigrackmack
Due51
Shametamer
Double Down
Initforfun
I'llbeoutside
Motorcityman
Marbler
Doghouse
Busman
Msuiceman
Lakergrad
radiohead
Fishcapades
Ahasiec
Castmaster5000
Mark Sylvester
Top Shelf
10 Ring*


****This tournament is open to all M-S.com members. If your interested in attending please contact Slick fishing****


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Everyone that was interested in fishing has been sent a pm.. Cya Slick


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

We have 30 team's as of now? is that right? looking good...talk to you later..


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Mark no we dont have all them signed up yet those just where the people that said they wanted to fish it and I just sent out the Pm's to to everyone as a reminder and so they have my address so that if you want to fish it please send in your entry fee's.. Cya Slick


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Brent, so tell me then, just how many do we have going so far that are IN with the entry paid?


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

motcityman said:


> Hey Brent, so tell me then, just how many do we have going so far that are IN with the entry paid?


7 entries and 4 for big fish.. Cya Slick


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Pepper Joe's


WALLEYEvision said:


>


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Here are the list of the members we have signed up for the tournament so far. If you have already sent in your entry fee to Slick fishing and *DO NOT* see your name on the list, please send me a PM a.s.a.p. Thanks!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

That's it?

Dang there were like 67 people that showed interest. What happened everyone? Come on, this will be a blast and Slick got some pretty good stuff for the winnings. 

You guys scared of the girls team? Is that what it is? :lol: :lol: 

Those that don't make it are gonna miss out on some great laughter. 
You're guys are gonna be sitting there reading the results and say to yourselfs. "Damn, we should have went, they had a blast".


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

RIVER LADY said:


> That's it?
> 
> Dang there were like 67 people that showed interest. What happened everyone? Come on, this will be a blast and Slick got some pretty good stuff for the winnings.
> 
> ...


you tell them girlfriend!!! girls winners :lol: ...just funny ya now RL...


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

at the moment we have 13 boats and 29 people sure would like to see a few more but we will have a good tournament one way or another.. I need to get my fishing mojo back before the tournament happens:lol: ...Cya Slick


Ps.. update we have now15 boats 33 people


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

update 17 boats with 37 people


----------

